# Weekend Storm?



## thewoodlands (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/weekend-storm-potential/5997763


----------



## jharkin (Feb 11, 2013)

They are already talking about a 6incher Thursday.  Last thing we need is a repeat of 10/11


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 11, 2013)

I am so over this winter already.
Was nice to have a real winter, now ready for a real spring.
Going to be in the high 30's low 40's next few days, and I am happier than....
Play Geico music with banjo & guitar.... der din dang,
Happier than a cave man chomping on a raw steak!
Working on a new load of pole length to process. That, I do like doing. And do like it cooler out while processing. No gnats buzzing my head.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, the local weather is hinting snowstorm over the weekend, but not before another 4" here on wednesday. 1/2 the snow we got already melted. Heavy fog happening at the moment.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 11, 2013)

I hear we might have another 6 - 10 inches after this weekend from these storms. It looks like this will last through the end of February, I would be happy if it missed us so I could get some work done on some of the side hills that have some beech down once the snow is gone.

The wind is picking up here,must be our next storm coming in.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 11, 2013)

Hogwildz said:


> I am so over this winter already.
> Was nice to have a real winter, now ready for a real spring.
> Going to be in the high 30's low 40's next few days, and I am happier than....
> Play Geico music with banjo & guitar.... der din dang,
> ...


With all these lows coming from the northwest it should make for a long last two weeks of February.


----------



## wishlist (Feb 11, 2013)

Good for you zap, more fun with the rhino! :D


----------



## ScotO (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hoping for a really BIG snow, these little ones are lame-ass.  Just one BIG storm, you know like 2-4 feet.....and a week or so of cold weather to keep it on the ground.  Then a nice slow melt-off, to swell the trout streams for the spring.  That's what I want.

In another three weeks I'll be totally ready for spring.  But I'm still waiting for that big snowstorm here.  It's been quite a while since we've had one.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 11, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm hoping for a really BIG snow, these little ones are lame-ass. Just one BIG storm, you know like 2-4 feet.....and a week or so of cold weather to keep it on the ground. Then a nice slow melt-off, to swell the trout streams for the spring. That's what I want.
> 
> In another three weeks I'll be totally ready for spring. But I'm still waiting for that big snowstorm here. It's been quite a while since we've had one.


For all your weather reports please check this site, best around.
http://www.theweatherrock.com/


----------



## wishlist (Feb 11, 2013)

That rock is better than some of the forecast that I've seen!


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2013)

zap said:


> With all these lows coming from the northwest it should make for a long last two weeks of February.


 
We aren't sending them. They be lovegrams from Alaska. Thank Sarah.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 12, 2013)

I only hope that if this storm does come up this way it comes in later rather than earlier . . . driving to Manchester on Friday, flying on Saturday and friends are flying down to meet us in Puerto Rico on Sunday . . . as long as no flights are canceled.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 12, 2013)

Nothing exciting in our forecast at all. Maybe I'll take that snow blade off anyway.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 12, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Nothing exciting in our forecast at all. Maybe I'll take that snow blade off anyway.


Take that blade off Sav, you need the snow. When it was warm here I took ours off, woke up one morning with about 14 inches of snow, been snowing since.

The worst year we ever had concerning snow we ran out of room for plowing, the only thing I could do was plow it where the driveway goes to the front of the house, half of that was filled before it stopped snowing that year.


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 12, 2013)

I am doing my snow dance


----------



## jharkin (Feb 15, 2013)

Thursday storm never materialized. the snow from last week has melted over half already.  Today we are going to hit the 50s, then the temps crash over the weekend and we will get snow tomorrow night and back down to the single digits Sunday night.

crazy!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2013)

We lost more snow this week than we received, the temps will drop starting tomorrow for about three days.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah. I saw some shots from Boston today and the sidewalks and streets were clear and dry.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah the deep freeze is on the way tonight. Raining for the last two hours turning to a little snow later. When the moisture climbing up the coast gets to New England it should make more snow than here.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2013)

30f and flurries right now. Consensus is we get another 3in of snow late tonight. No biggie.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 16, 2013)

Great we were getting low on snow here and I am sick of electricity lol..

Ray


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 16, 2013)

What getting some flurries atm.  Hardly recognize them.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 16, 2013)

Just issued a blizzard warning for our region for Sunday.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Flurries on and off all day but nothing stuck so far, ground is too warm.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2013)

51F today. The leaves are starting to break out on early plants. But cool tonight, so wake up the stove in the evening.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2013)

13 tomorrow night. Don't think I will see leaves anytime soon.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2013)

Whoa. You folks are definitely seeing arctic cold. Thankfully it seems to be staying on the other side of the Rockies and Cascades for us. I actually thought of mowing the lawn today, but was too busy pruning trees.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 16, 2013)

We had a cold day here but we also had a big ole February sun today. Sunday is suppose to be -20 with the windchill factor.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah it was a toasty 40 outside today but it ain't happening tomorrow. The cold front has arrived and we do the twenties tonight and off the cliff tomorrow and tomorrow night. Nothing for the real winter folks but a pain in the butt here in the tropics. Been under average since early November. And the woodpile is showing it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 16, 2013)

zap said:


> We had a cold day here but we also had a big ole February sun today. Sunday is suppose to be -20 with the windchill factor.


 
Eeek! We are supposed to wind chill to six or seven which is damned cold to these old bones.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 16, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Eeek! We are supposed to wind chill to six or seven which is damned cold to these old bones.


Yep, that wind will make you cold quick. I plan on doing some work outside, we'll see how long I last.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

14 inches of snow for me in the next 24 hours. And another storm on Wednesday. Yay!


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

21 degrees right now with very high winds and low visibility due to heavy snow.. Looks like a blizzard to me!

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 17, 2013)

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook
Looks like it's time to pack that basement with heat, the Liberty should draft well.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Nothing like last weekend, but a nice little snow for a lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

Here too Ray. It's not often they call for a blizzard but this time it is pretty straight forward: they are forecasting up to 24 inches of snow and winds of up to 90km/h. I am going outside shortly to bring in a few wheelbarrow fulls of wood, fill the tub with water (wanna be able to flush the toilet) and wait out the storm. I love it!

Andrew


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Here too Ray. It's not often they call for a blizzard but this time it is pretty straight forward: they are forecasting up to 24 inches of snow and winds of up to 90km/h. I am going outside shortly to bring in a few wheelbarrow fulls of wood, fill the tub with water (wanna be able to flush the toilet) and wait out the storm. I love it!
> 
> Andrew


Good Luck Andrew hope you don't lose power like we did! The problem we had was it snowed heavily for hours with the temp above freezing so the trees became heavily iced up and starting falling like dominoes with the hurricane force winds we endured..

Ray


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's what is going on right now! The picture is a snapshot from a video so it lacks in quality. Winds are gusting to 60 KM/h and they are calling for up to 120 KM/h perhaps a meter of snow..YIKES!

Forillon National Park - Gaspé - Percé
3:41 PM EST Sunday 17 February 2013
Winter storm warning for
Forillon National Park - Gaspé - Percé continued

We expect a total of 25 to 40 centimetres over Eastern Quebec.

Some Gaspésie areas will receive up to one metre of snow locally.

Moreover, winds blowing up to 120 km/h will reduce the visibilities to zero in blowing snow.



Andrew


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

WOW that's a real nasty storm! At least you got the dry snow or you'd have no power like we did.. Stay safe!

Ray


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

YEah, the wet snow was yesterday and we only had 3-4 inches. Dry stuff tonight. It is really snowing/blowing now. And this storm kinda came out of nowhere: it formed over the eastern seabord and swept into the Gulf of St Lawrence.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

We got quite a bit of snow and crazy winds here today but nowhere near as much snow as you at least not this time  .. Haven't snowblowed at all due to the crazy winds here.. Hope tomorrow AM is calm so I can get the snow done!

Ray


----------



## save$ (Feb 17, 2013)

Hope you don't have to go out in that storm.   It is bad here, but mostly due the wind,  some snow,  but not enough to worry about.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2013)

Ray: This place is the Mecca of snow. GOod thing I invested in a good snowblower.

Save: Naw, no need to go out. Although I love driving in storms like this. Take your time, great winter tires, AWD vehicle and big open parking lots! But I am staying in with the family tonight. The stove is cranking out the heat..the basement is 28C and usptairs is 22C.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Ray: This place is the Mecca of snow. GOod thing I invested in a good snowblower.
> 
> Save: Naw, no need to go out. Although I love driving in storms like this. Take your time, great winter tires, AWD vehicle and big open parking lots! But I am staying in with the family tonight. The stove is cranking out the heat..the basement is 28C and usptairs is 22C.


Sounds like the Osburn is keeping up very nicely too 

Ray


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the damage. I believe we received 45-50 CM (18-20 inches) with winds of 60KM/h.

A


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2013)

You have my utmost sympathy Andrew. This is all the snow I need: http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/performance/letitsnow/

Here's some background music for snowblowing:


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 18, 2013)

LOL. Thanks BeGreen. The sad part is that we are supposed to get another 15-25 CM on Wednesday. On another note, you've put me back into the CHristmas Spirit! HO HO HO!


----------



## raybonz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG Andrew that's an amazing amount of snow! That has to be one serious snowblower!

Ray


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't afford a yamaha or honda blower ($3500+) but I have an Ariens and it is a beast.

Best part: we have received 26 inches. And we are supposed to get another 16 later this week....phoooooooey!


----------



## raybonz (Feb 18, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> I can't afford a yamaha or honda blower ($3500+) but I have an Ariens and it is a beast.
> 
> Best part: we have received 26 inches. And we are supposed to get another 16 later this week....phoooooooey!


I have 2 snow blowers and one is an MTD 8HP and the other is a 7.5HP Ariens.. I find the Ariens is much easier to work with and I think I will be selling the MTD and hope to get $300.00 for it.. In my opinion the Ariens is better built, starts and runs easier and uses less gas too.. If I ever bought a new one it would probably be an Ariens..

Ray


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 18, 2013)

My blower has 14.5 lbs of torque...second largest engines they make, the snow flies about 35-40 feet when the snow is dry...


----------



## raybonz (Feb 18, 2013)

I still miss the HP rating!


----------



## save$ (Feb 18, 2013)

My blower is a Poulin which I am sure is another MTD.   It is good size and steers around easily.   All I have to do is walk behind it and use the correct controls.  I had an Ariens for over 30 yr.  that was 8 hp,  got to be too small and too hard to handle as I got much older.  I wouln't mind having another one, but I got this new machine for just a hundred more than what I paid for the Ariens 30 yrs. ago!  (There were no box stores back then in this area)


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 19, 2013)

The Omega Block.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/storm-potential-on-east-coast/6463649


----------



## nate379 (Feb 19, 2013)

Other than it being a bit chilly out here, nothing much else.  -5* this morning, has warmed up to 5* now.  Supposed to be 37* tomorrow... sure...


----------



## Dairyman (Feb 20, 2013)

This doesn't look good.


----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2013)

I hate freezing rain and ice storms. They are the most dangerous winter storms.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, after getting 63CM we are getting this "Snowfall amounts could exceed 50 cm in the Gaspé, Percé and Murdochville areas. Meanwhile, visibilities will be reduced to zero in blowing snow and heavy snow in these regions. Easterly winds will intensify today and reach 90 km/h beginning tonight in communities along the St Lawrence River, between Rimouski and Montmagny, and over Chaleur Bay."

Over 110 CM of snow in 5 days. Pray for me.

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, how is your tunneling experience?


----------



## JustWood (Feb 20, 2013)

We got blasted unexpectedly this morning. About 10" fell in 3 hours. 40 MPH winds. Nothing out of the ordinary for this region but the forecasters didn't see it coming.
Visibility was zero much of the morning and school was cancelled. School never gets cancelled here!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 20, 2013)

School was canceled on Monday and it will be canceled tomorrow here.

BeGreen: I may have to be good at tunnelling...they just changed the forecast...and not for the better! "Accumulations could also reach upwards of 60 centimetres in the Gaspé area. In addition, visibilities will be reduced to zero in blowing snow and heavy snow in these regions. East winds will reach up to 90 km/h beginning tonight over locales along the St Lawrence River between Matane and Montmagny as well as in Chaleur Bay" 60CM If we get that, we will have received 120CM of snow in 5 days. That is 47 inches for you guys down south. Incredible.


----------



## save$ (Feb 20, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> School was canceled on Monday and it will be canceled tomorrow here.
> 
> BeGreen: I may have to be good at tunnelling...they just changed the forecast...and not for the better! "Accumulations could also reach upwards of 60 centimetres in the Gaspé area. In addition, visibilities will be reduced to zero in blowing snow and heavy snow in these regions. East winds will reach up to 90 km/h beginning tonight over locales along the St Lawrence River between Matane and Montmagny as well as in Chaleur Bay" 60CM If we get that, we will have received 120CM of snow in 5 days. That is 47 inches for you guys down south. Incredible.


That's a lot of snow.  Reminds me of years past, except hard to recall getting that much in such a short time.   Look at it this way,  you will survive it better than a lot of other places would.   Those who take it as it comes do so much better than those who panic and then don't know enough to stay off the roads.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 20, 2013)

I am not tooo worried. Snow melts. Tornados, hurricanes, earthquakes tend to do more damage :D  Bring on the snow!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 20, 2013)

No snow coming for us but we are back into the deep freeze tonight. Freezing rain forecast for Friday. No tunneling needed. But I will be into next years wood by the middle of next week.

Hang in there chef.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Well, after getting 63CM we are getting this "Snowfall amounts could exceed 50 cm in the Gaspé, Percé and Murdochville areas. Meanwhile, visibilities will be reduced to zero in blowing snow and heavy snow in these regions. Easterly winds will intensify today and reach 90 km/h beginning tonight in communities along the St Lawrence River, between Rimouski and Montmagny, and over Chaleur Bay."
> 
> Over 110 CM of snow in 5 days. Pray for me.
> 
> Andrew


Wish that would hit here in the mid-Atlantic!  DAMMIT I WANT A BIG SNOWSTORM.......


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 20, 2013)

BB: I think it has been an abnormally cold winter just about everywhere. Luckily I still have about 1.5 cords of wood which is plenty to get me through the winter especially now that the sun is warming us up in the afternoons. But for a while I was getting concerned: feeding a 3.1 cubic foot stove non stop eats wood fairly fast!

Scott: YOu can have this one if you want..

I just got back from a workout. At 6 PM the snow just started to fall. At 9 PM (when I got in 10 minutes ago) there had already been 5-6 inches that has fallen and the East wind is blowing to 30 Mph. Luckily I have thick woods just east of my house. it should provide some shelter so that I don't blow snow for 10 hours. LOL.  I am thinking about going out tonight, say in 2 hours, to clean my driveway. It would be a relief for tomorrow..sorta


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 20, 2013)

Another blanket of snow for the rest of the continent, but none for us.   

I'm in next year's wood too.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Another blanket of snow for the rest of the continent, but none for us.
> 
> I'm in next year's wood too.


It might be freezing rain in your area.
http://blog.wright-weather.com/?p=304


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 21, 2013)

WOw. We are getting hammered still. Between 6 PM last night and 1 AM we received 12 inches of snow. And another4-6 has fallen and they are forecasting another 6-8 inches. I will take pictures in a little bit: I am going out to tackle some snow drifts before they get too big.

And another storm is brewing in the mid west US and headed our way. Thanks for snow guys! :D


----------



## ScotO (Feb 21, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> WOw. We are getting hammered still. Between 6 PM last night and 1 AM we received 12 inches of snow. And another4-6 has fallen and they are forecasting another 6-8 inches. I will take pictures in a little bit: I am going out to tackle some snow drifts before they get too big.
> 
> And another storm is brewing in the mid west US and headed our way. Thanks for snow guys! :D


Be careful out there, Chef......don't overdue it!
Hey, were supposed to get one to three inches of ice and sleet tomorrow into Saturday.......I'll trade you that crap for a foot of snow anyday!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 21, 2013)

No thanks Scotty. I would rather have 4 feet of snow than 1 inch of freezing rain/rain/slush. It's not winter when that happens!
I just cleaned out some of the yard. Pictures to come!

Andrew


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 21, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Be careful out there, Chef......don't overdue it!
> Hey, were supposed to get one to three inches of ice and sleet tomorrow into Saturday.......I'll trade you that crap for a foot of snow anyday!


 You're another jinx, I just heard over the radio we have some sleet and rain for Saturday, time to plow the driveway so we can skate on it!


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 21, 2013)

they're afraid to predict what we'll get this weekend...as if we would blame the forcasters for the weather (i guess some might).


----------



## jharkin (Feb 21, 2013)

That mess is coming to us Saturday night.  Supposed to be in the low 40s and up to a foot of heavy wet snow.

UGH

I am done with this.  Don't even feel like firing up the stove anymore, just want spring to come.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 21, 2013)

jharkin said:


> That mess is coming to us Saturday night. Supposed to be in the low 40s and up to a foot of heavy wet snow.
> 
> UGH
> 
> I am done with this. Don't even feel like firing up the stove anymore, just want spring to come.


 
We might have another storm coming for next week, springs just around the corner.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 21, 2013)

jharkin: normally March is when we get the most snow. That scares me to death. Wet/humid weather. We always say around here that winter is never over until we get our St Patty's day storm.

Andrew


----------



## jharkin (Feb 21, 2013)

NOw they are saying 10-16" of wet snow.  *double UGH   *


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 21, 2013)

jharkin said:


> NOw they are saying 10-16" of wet snow. *double UGH  *


 Northern Vermont is getting some good snowfall.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/headline/


----------



## save$ (Feb 21, 2013)

Very mixed predictions for what we might get this Sat PM.  Seems like Butts, everybody has their own!
The weather station is saying 3-6 in.  but not to count on it.  Glad I just put snow tires on the Van.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 21, 2013)

At my house right now.  Coming your way.  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/our-turn-for-snow.106293/


----------

